# Help D:



## lilpoohtoo (Jun 4, 2010)

i dont know what kind of furry i am
I like dragons
i like wolfs/fox
i like sergals :3

And i like Boys but dont like dicks up my bum

What should i be and who should i date?


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Be an asexual dragergalfolf


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 4, 2010)

You're a top.

Pick whatever animal you like, no one really cares so put them in a blender if you want and make a hybrid or something


----------



## Bando (Jun 4, 2010)

You can have multiple characters.

Dating isn't required.


----------



## lilpoohtoo (Jun 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Be an asexual dragergalfolf


  Lol


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 4, 2010)

Make a hybrid like all the kewl kids.


----------



## Kiva (Jun 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Be an asexual dragergalfolf



hooray for Asexual people!


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok. I cant really give you an answer for your "What furry to be" question, but I can help you on the sexuality question.
You could be pansexual, such as myself. You look at the person themselves and are attracted to them, but not through your gender or physical attributes. I mean, I am pansexual, but sexually, Im attracted to girls mainly. Its a tricky subject, but hey, hope it helps a little.


----------



## Luca (Jun 4, 2010)

Be a fox. That will get you yiffed here.


----------



## Icky (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuck those species.

Be a bird.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuck those birds.

Be a mammal.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuck those mammals

Be a wolf..oh wait :|


----------



## Icky (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fuck those birds.
> 
> Be a mammal.


Fur is overrated.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 4, 2010)

Be a skua. Eat penguin chicks.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fur is overrated.



Not all mammal's have fur, bird-brain. Just boobs.


----------



## Luca (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuck animals

Be a Helgan. They have kickass uniforms.


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 4, 2010)

This... is sad...


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 4, 2010)

Be a Norwegian Death Metal Band.


----------



## Kiva (Jun 4, 2010)

Be waffle soup.


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 4, 2010)

Be the best damn faggot you can be son! GODSPEED!


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 4, 2010)

Yallz furries postin in a troll thread.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not all mammal's have fur, bird-brain. Just boobs.



No. 

All mammals have fur. 

Granted, on humans it's called body hair, but it still exists.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 4, 2010)

We know this, we do not care.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 4, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> All mammals have fur.


Marine mammals as well?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 4, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Marine mammals as well?



They do have hair, actually.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 4, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> They do have hair, actually.


Care to elaborate? I honestly had no clue, beyond say, otters.


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

Be Anything you like dude 
Blender it just mix it up
No one really cares 
They Say Foxes will get you Yiff'd D: I'm alittle bit Terrified but Meh
Try not to Blender Dragons inside anything else cause... Imagine...
FLUFFY DRAGON D:


----------



## Syradact (Jun 4, 2010)

lilpoohtoo said:
			
		

> i dont know what kind of furry i am


An undecided furry. Obviously.



			
				lilpoohtoo said:
			
		

> I like dragons
> i like wolfs/fox
> i like sergals :3



Look at yourself in the mirror (egads!). Think of your habits. Think about what you want to project in regards to established/assumed stereotypes. Then make a decision.

P.S. I like all those too, but I'm a coon. Ja?



			
				lilpoohtoo said:
			
		

> And i like Boys but dont like dicks up my bum



Homosexual top.



			
				lilpoohtoo said:
			
		

> What should i be



Whatever you want to be. Just don't be a multi-cocked shitting dicknipples fatfur sparkledog-taur or prepare to be mocked.



			
				lilpoohtoo said:
			
		

> and who should i date?



Wut?


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2010)

Follow the handy FAF guide to finding things you like.

Stick your penis in something. Do you like it y/n?

Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 4, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Care to elaborate? I honestly had no clue, beyond say, otters.



For one example, manatees have tactile hairs.  And wikipedia also confirms that marine mammals have hair (look under Adaptions)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

Kifale said:


> hooray for Asexual people!


I hope you're joking, because being asexual must be really boring without all the fun sex.


Van Ishikawa said:


> Be a Norwegian Death Metal Band.


Don't you mean Black Metal?


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

lilpoohtoo said:


> I don't know what kind of furry I am.
> I like dragons.
> I like wolfs and fax.
> I lick sergals. :3
> ...



1. Don't make me quote Jules.
2. Be a hairy Arab.
3. Date anybody you want.
3. You seem like the type of person that would say 'It's not fax its foxen'.
4. Don't ask me, I'll be biased towards lombaxes, sergals and tigers.
5. Don't pick those if that'll make you want to date me.
5. Sergals lick you too.

*â€¦And six, you're asking us to pick your dates based on that?!?!?*


----------

